# What's your favorite recipe to test drive a new knife?



## toddnmd (Feb 5, 2013)

Just curious what people's ideas are for putting a knife through its paces. Anyone have any standard recipes they use when they first get a new knife?


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 5, 2013)

Anything and everything for a week straight. Find out it's strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 5, 2013)

Usually I like to make a few big batches of soup for the restaurant. Chowders, hearty veg ect


----------



## mainaman (Feb 5, 2013)

onions, potatoes, carrots, peppers.. so soups, stews, salads


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 5, 2013)

Anything with mirepoix, chiffonade on herbs, garlic shaved like Paulie's, root vegetables and raw proteins. Then I like to see how they carve.


----------



## cclin (Feb 5, 2013)

tomato beef stew for me. you can do tomato test first. then, mince herbs + cut many hard root vegetables and raw proteins!


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 5, 2013)

Coleslaw is my ultimate test of a knife


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 5, 2013)

Fruit salad...lots of different textures and contrasts between the skin + the interior....plus my wife loves fruit salad, so bonus! All the acids/sugars help with understanding your new carbon too.


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 5, 2013)

stevenStefano said:


> Coleslaw is my ultimate test of a knife



Yup - haven't made Coleslaw, or fried red cabbage in a while - thanks for reminding me to make some.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 5, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Fruit salad...lots of different textures and contrasts between the skin + the interior....plus my wife loves fruit salad, so bonus! All the acids/sugars help with understanding your new carbon too.



Was thinking this too.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! I know I can think of things myself, but it's always good to get some other ideas to expand my thinking.


----------



## bieniek (Feb 6, 2013)

take it to work.


----------



## Chifunda (Feb 6, 2013)

cclin said:


> tomato beef stew for me. you can do tomato test first. then, mince herbs + cut many hard root vegetables and raw proteins!



Ditto. Followed by a batch of salsa.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 6, 2013)

Soups mostly, salads second. I like testing knives out on really big jicama too. It is like an apple with some potato stickiness to it. 

k.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 6, 2013)

And K, it tastes awesome....


I usually do a stir-fry, with lots of onions and peppers and ginger. Then I'll hit the potatoes and other harder veg. Then I take it to work and just use the crap out of it


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 7, 2013)

bieniek said:


> take it to work.



Well, I don't cook professionally, but it's a good idea for those who do.


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 8, 2013)

Put my Hiro AS 270 to work on a pot of chili today. It sliced, it diced, it crushed, it minced - damn this is a nice knife!! 







3 lbs sirloin
large onion
2 red peppers
5 cloves garlic
Qt. beef stock
my MoTone Road Salt
black & white pepper
hungarian paprika 
cumin
2 Tbs pancake mix
6 dried chilies - (Ancho, Guajilla & Arbol) - seeded, pan toasted and ground
bouquet garni of sliced carrot and celery 
black beans, small red chili beans and white hominy

It's freaking delicious :hungry:


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 8, 2013)

I forgot to add the 15 oz can of fire roasted tomatoes I reduced to a paste. Nice flavor that -


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 8, 2013)

I've seen handles burned like that a few times. I'm not even going to comment on the beans....:eyebrow:


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 8, 2013)

What - you got bean issues? :lol2: :justkidding:


----------



## JMac (Feb 9, 2013)

Broke me Honesuki in couple weeks ago, One whole Veal,20 pheasants, 30 rabbits, case of chic and in one weekend.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 9, 2013)

sliced tomatoes..done.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 10, 2013)

a day in the line during prep. =D


----------

